
Grieving Orca Carries Dead Calf for More Than 3 Days: ‘She’s Just Not Letting Go - rbanffy
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/27/science/grieving-orca-dead-calf.html
======
nikofeyn
this is terrrible. no births in this population, and i think they have had at
least two deaths in the existing population this past year. in may of this
year, the southern residents were not seen by researchers, at all, which is
unheard of. they are really spread out trying to find salmon. that specific
population has been heading towards exinction for some time now. :(

this is all due to the horrific captures that happened in the late mid-century
for captivity, the ecosystem damage, dammed rivers blocking salmon from
reproducing, salmon farms, toxicity levels in the prey ladder, and more, all
due to selfish human behavior. we are more concerned with bleeding as much
money from “ai” and going to visit a dead rock than we are with protecting the
most vital source of life on our planet (the ocean), the likely origin of
life, and one of the shining examples of intelligence in the animal kingdom.

orcas are truly an amazing species. they are far more intelligent than
generally recognized, even surpassing primates (including us) in certain
areas. and they are damn emotional. it is really a travesty how humans
interact with other intelligence on the planet.

[https://msu.edu/~marablek/whal-
int.htm#sect7-1](https://msu.edu/~marablek/whal-int.htm#sect7-1)

[https://pugetsoundblogs.com/waterways/2018/06/29/two-
deaths-...](https://pugetsoundblogs.com/waterways/2018/06/29/two-deaths-no-
births-for-southern-resident-orcas-over-the-past-year/)

[https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/southern-
resident-...](https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/southern-resident-
killer-whales-inbreeding-may-devastate-the-population/)

------
snowpanda
This is heartbreaking, there's not much more to say about that situation. Poor
Orca.

On a sidenote, for those who got paywalled like me:
[https://outline.com/7fPjUN](https://outline.com/7fPjUN)

